# Adirondack vs Morris



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Like most people I am a great fan of Adirondack chairs. Its unbelievable how comfortable a wooden chair can be. It got me to thinking . . . why couldn't one be used inside. Sure it would look a little odd, but what the hey.



Then I discovered the Morris Chair. To me it looks somewhat similar to an Adirondac with its long flat arms and sloped back.



Soooo . . . I was wondering how difficult it would be to incorporate the wooden back and seat feature of an Adirondack into a Morris design?

I think it would make an interesting marriage. Comments?


----------



## bbqking (Mar 16, 2008)

Just build an Adirondack with an adjustable back like a Morris and put it wherever you you want, inside or out. Easy build, incorporate as many A&C features as you would like. Actually, from your pictures, an adjustable back Adirondack looks like it may be a lot more comfortable than a Morris. Especially if you added the leather cushions. As always,bbqKing


----------



## BlueFlamme (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm not sure how the comfort level will hold up to the hours spent indoors versus out. As much as I love sitting in a wooden chair/swing outside, it is rarely more than an hour or two without getting up and doing some activities. I know the Morris chair is not so much a couch, but it is still something you can sink into and chat with friends or read a book into the late hours of the night.

Now for a decorate piece wooden backed/seat chairs excel. Another thought for your idea would be a sunroom/enclosed porch setting.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Would it be a Morondack chair? Sorry, couldn't resist. Should make for an interesting design.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Hmmm . . . i was not aware that Morris' have an adjustable back. Interesting.

Scott . . . any more than an hour in one spot and I fall asleep anyway 

Tri .. I was thinking more of a Mordack or Zukichair.

Anyone know where I can find a set of Morris and Adirondack plans so I can study their construction. I have no dimensions on either chair. On-line and free would be great.

Cheers . . .


----------



## AndyDuframe (Jul 27, 2008)

It really is amazing how a curved profile (on both the back and seat) can make a solid wood chair easier to sit in than you would ever guess. It takes more than foam padding to make a chair comfortable.

I think PlansNOW.com has both an Adirondack chair plan and a Morris chair plan.


----------



## FJDIII (Dec 20, 2007)

Build a Windsor Sack Back rocker! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## Bigdogs117 (Jun 26, 2008)

I've built dozens of adirondack chairs for sale at a landscaping company that would sell my outdoor furniture and I have also built them for use indoors out of regular pine. My wife found cushions that fit them real well. They work out real well in some areas of the home such as by a fireplace or woodstove and I don't they looked odd at all. We had them in our home for 7 or 8 years and had lots of compliments of a cool idea.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

If you go with an Adirondack, check out these plans for Jake's Chair. They have some interesting design features. I'm getting ready to embark on a bow-arm Morris chair, so I'm a little skewed. The example Morris chair above is a rather simple design. They can be quite elegant. I've seen various mechanisms to achieve the three recline positions. The most common is a peg/hole system in the back of the arms. A more interesting version is a crossbar that either fits into slots, which you can see evidence of above, or a crossbar that fits onto posts that protrude vertically above the horizontal face on the back of the arms. These of course are diamond-shaped to match the tenons on the front of the arms.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

I like the curved\rounded back and seat of the Adirondack and the arms of the Morris. I'm sure that the two elements could be incorporated. I guess I'm going to have to do some thinking . . .


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Robert Lang's "Shop Drawings for Craftsman Furniture" clearly shows that Morris chairs do in fact have curved backs. I love all of his books.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

I test drove both models, but because of my MS, I had a hard time getting up and out of them when they were low riders. I like the Adirondack much better so I want to make one in a high chair model that will make it easier to pry myself out of.


----------

